# Mount Washington East Snowfields 5/24



## EPB (May 25, 2012)

* Date Skied: * 5/24/12

* Ski Area: East Snowfields- Mount Washington *

* Conditions: Wet. Sunny. About 60 degrees. *

* Trip Report: *

After reading Snowmonster's thread from a few days earlier, I decided to take the drive up to the top of Mt. Washington to do some exploring.  I got a little lost looking for snow, as it was my first time to the summit since I was a child and there was not much snow left to be had. The bumps and foot holes to which Snowmonster alluded were almost completely gone (with the exception of some small bumps at the bottom of the second snow patch).  It was a gr eat time and I look forward to returning next year with more snow.  Special thanks to Snowmonster for showing me that this was still possible.


----------



## snowmonster (May 25, 2012)

Great job going for it! Glad that my adventure inspired you to make some turns, eastern powder baby!

There are more rocks poking out now but that snow looks mighty tasty. Looks like you had a good day. See you up there next year -- or next month!


----------



## EPB (May 26, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Great job going for it! Glad that my adventure inspired you to make some turns, eastern powder baby!
> 
> There are more rocks poking out now but that snow looks mighty tasty. Looks like you had a good day. See you up there next year -- or next month!



Thanks man.  It definitely did seem thinner than when you went.  The warm weather did not help for sure.  It was a great day and I hope to get out again if I have the chance.


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2012)

Based on the youtube vid that the Mount Washington Observatory put up about a storm that rolled across the top of the rock pile this morning, i'm guessin that snow patch took a bit of a hit today 



Nothing like a squall line with a quick increase in winds of about 70mph!!


----------



## David Metsky (May 29, 2012)

I skied them on Saturday and they were already quite a bit smaller.  By Monday they had shrunk quite a bit, heavy rain probably signals the end of worthwhile skiing up there.  The Bowl still had some reasonable terrain, however, depending on your definition of reasonable.


----------



## EPB (Sep 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> what's up with all the rocks? Looks like shitty skiing, loser



You're an idiot.


----------

